# Zoloft?



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

So i just started going to a psyciatrist for my anxiety. About a yr ago i was on lexepro with no problems or side effects i tried it again and woke up in the middle of the night white as a ghost and feeling like i was gonna pass out. So now the psyciatrisit is gonna put me on Sertraline HCL i guess its the generic of Zoloft. I Have ibs C and D but recently got my bm's in a good place! So i asked the doctor it this would cause D and he said he hasnt heard of that but its possible. Im just wondering what other experience has been with zoloft and D. I know im probably just freaking out but u know how it is. =]


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh hun - I'm so sorry you are having troubles. I'm afraid, being a Brit, I'm not familiar with these medications - but can I ask, why did you come off the lepraxo in the first place if you were doing well on it - did the GP advice you to taper off or something?The trouble with any of these anti-d's is that they are so ideosyncratic so its very difficult, I'm assuming, to predict whether or not your bowels would be adversely affected - its probably a case of "suck it and see" - but do give it at least 6/8 weeks - it may be that long before you see any benefits mental-health-wise.Sue


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

Well last yr i was on bentyl and lexaro and i was doing very well but than i started getting alot of D and having panic attacks. I probably should have just uped the dose of lexapro but we lost our insurence and it became expensive and i figured if im having panic attacks than the med isnt working but i probably should have upped it. Im thinking of trying the lexapro again cuz last night i woke up at 2 in the morning shaking like crazy and im starting to think im going to bed anxious and its causing me panic attacks when im asleep. Cuz the only real med i was on yesturday was Bentyl that i just started again about a month ago.UGH!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For the people it does effect it does tend to loosen stools, but there isn't a good way to predict who it will effect like that.It does seem to be one they use for anxiety quite a bit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

See, this is where your system in the States is BARBARIC - if you need meds for a chronic condition - it should be your right, irrespective of your financial circumstances to have access to what you need.I have heard this before - folk do well on something - come off, for whatever reason and then have a tough time getting back on them which is what makes me think long and hard before tapering off mitrazapene - I've been well on them for over 3 years so now I'm wondering whether I should ever come off.Oh Beanie - I do hope you can get this sorted - it must be horrendous waking in the small hours in a panic.Sue xxx


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah its hard. Why would you want to get off your med SUEV??And be very careful if you do get off them cuz u will have some heavy withdrawl symptoms. But anyways im thinking of trying the lexapro again cuz now that im scared to sleep i need some help. Its just scary i dont wanna pass out or anything, esspesially since half the time im alone with my grandmother who is dying of cancer so i dont wanna pass out in front of her. Blah! I guess i should just take a tiny dose like 2.5mg or somthing. Im scared to do the zoloft cuz my bms have finnaly been normal thanx to bentyl and i dont wanna get D. =[


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Beanie - you are alone with a sick woman for god's sake do this with some proper supervision - surely your family doctor will help determine an appropriate dose for you?No, I don't really want to come off the mitrazapene but I've got my annual "MOT" coming up with the doc and he may well try again to get me to reduce the dose which frankly scares the bejaysus out of me cos my big demon is insomnia.Anyway - this is your thread - but do please get some proper help. You cannot do DIY with anti-depressants can you.BestSue xxx


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

Well i have the rest of my family but lots of times im left alone with my grandma. She seems to be getting worse so my dad may be around alot more so that should help so im not alone with someone who cant help me or i cant help her. And i have a psyciatrists who is told me i can try the lexapro again or try zoloft, I think i will try the lexapro and just make sure someones gonna be home with me. Doesnt it suck that im so anxious about something that could take away my anxiety! lol Im a crazy lady!!Anyways Suev i hope if you do lower your dose it wont put you through to much withdrawls and what not.


----------

